# Hey Figured I'd introduce myself



## mikey333 (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi, I figured I'd introduce myself.And tell you guys a little bit about my story.
I did LSD one time last august(first and last time) and it triggered DP  . From what I've been reading it seems like this story isn't that uncommon on this site.Fortunately I've recovered quite a bit....mostly after a recent move (January) and I'm for the most part over the DP. I'd like to hear other peoples stories learn more about it and if possible help people out who suffer with this problem. I bet there are a lot of people with DP in New York City (which is where I live now) and might want to arrange a meet up group. Anyway I'm looking foward to being part of the online Depersonalization community. Good Luck and Good Health to all.


----------



## Coming?Back2Life (Oct 20, 2006)

welcome m8 and good luck, i can relate as i had a major reaction to the hawaiin mushroom tea form in amsterdam 1 year b4 dp struck and it caused a sh*t load of anxiety that night which probably never subdued


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Hey Mikey : )


----------

